# Hormones and Sex Drive



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

I was diagnosed with low T in November and the treatment wasn't working. After reading "I want sex, he wants fries", I found an A4M doctor - Anti Aging that specializes in hormones and drove 3 hrs to go there last Friday. I now feel confident that we will resolve this.

My wife has a really low sex drive and has always had. She hit menopause about a year and a half ago. She has decided to set an appointment when I go again - March 3rd, and get her hormones balanced and see if the doctor can increase her libido. My wife was with me at my appointment and mentioned it and the doctor said it can be done with balanced hormones and that she probably also needs testosterone.

Does anyone have any experience with hormone balancing for the female sex drive? My drive fell off with the low T, or maybe just my confidence did. I know when I have had normal T levels for a while, my high drive will come back. I guess I am looking for hope that she may have some drive also.


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

Sexual dysfunctions are almost always multiply determined. Caveat Emptor


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

DallasCowboyFan said:


> Does anyone have any experience with hormone balancing for the female sex drive? My drive fell off with the low T, or maybe just my confidence did. I know when I have had normal T levels for a while, my high drive will come back. I guess I am looking for hope that she may have some drive also.


We've both been seeing a hormone specialist and it has helped a lot for us both. Recently, though, my wife tapered off all her meds because of another issue that couldn't be isolated while on them, and her libido has remained intact - we don't know how this is, but are happy it hasn't become an issue. Perhaps the 2 or 3 years of hormones (including a low does testosterone cream) got her over the changes of menopause, and she's at a new stable level.


----------

